# Free Registry: Are Anglers Picking their Own Pocket?



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

Opinion:

http://anthonypmaurosr.webs.com/app...e-saltwater-anglers-picking-their-own-pocket-


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds somewhat like:
You can pick your friends and you can pick your nose, but you can't pick your friends nose


----------

